# M2/R2 or 3OP?



## byu (Jan 7, 2009)

I want to learn a new blindfold method because I find my current method very inefficient, because it works in 2 cycles. I've heard people talk about M2/R2 and 3OP, but which should I learn? Are they the same thing? I don't know anything about these different methods.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 7, 2009)

http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=M2/R2+blindfold+method

http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=3OP+blindfold+method


----------



## Gnjac3 (Jan 7, 2009)

I would use old Pochmann for corners and M2 for edges, I would look at Stefan's page for more info http://www.stefan-pochmann.info/spocc/blindsolving/


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 7, 2009)

I like classic Pochmann, but I'd recommend M2/R2 over 3OP.


----------



## not_kevin (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, maybe M2 over 3OP edges. Not R2 over 3OP corners, 'tho (imo).


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 7, 2009)

If you want to be serious about BLD, use 3OP. You can then merge that into freestyle, but if you just want to do it to do it, do 3OP corners and M2.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 7, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> If you want to be serious about BLD, use 3OP. You can then merge that into freestyle,.



As if you can't use Pochmann's methods and then transition into freestyle.


----------



## blah (Jan 7, 2009)

Concept-wise, 3OP should provide a smoother transition into freestyle.
Memorization-wise, Pochmann's methods are better.
Execution-wise, neither, you've just gotta get used to RUL and RUD moves for corner commutators, and RU and MU moves for edge cycles.

Just my opinion.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 8, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to be serious about BLD, use 3OP. You can then merge that into freestyle,.
> ...



I disagree with Rubixmatt on this one.

I could not comprehend Freestyle when I was using 3OP. (well, actually I thought of combining the steps immediately but could not see how to practically use it because to me, it was all about the right or wrong orientations.
Not so with classic Pochmann. I started to use it and immediately started to set up freely to an A perm (to solve 2 pieces of any orientation for easy cases.) It's just so obvious. Learning to cycle stickers, not pieces really help.
Freestyle is pretty much just using the same memo as classic pochmann and solving 2 corners at a time using perhaps a commutator.

M2 is also great for freestyle transition. For one version of Freestyle, you can just set up any 2 pieces to the M slice and just cycle by MU2M'U2. It really helps to practice these setup moves by practicing M2.
Or convert Classic Pochmann T perm edges to TuRBo by doubling the pieces it solves.


----------



## byu (Jan 8, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> If you want to be serious about BLD, use 3OP.



OK, looks like I'm going to try 3OP.


----------



## kazors (Jan 8, 2009)

Try both, they are not hard to learn. Once you have done it, decide ;D


----------



## joelwong (Jul 30, 2010)

hey 3OP will be good so you can use freestyle (without orientation) it is very efficient


----------



## Innocence (Jul 30, 2010)

joelwong said:


> hey 3OP will be good so you can use freestyle (without orientation) it is very efficient



...Dude. Did you check the post dates in here before posting?


----------



## MiloD (Jul 30, 2010)

here are your choices:

a, start a new thread and get *****ed at for not using search
b, bump an old thread and make yourself look green and irrelevant(bad combo)
get *****ed at for not checking date/reviving zombie thread.
c, don't ever post anything anywhere, not even the little forum inside your head.
d, post


----------



## Mitch15 (Jul 30, 2010)

MiloD said:


> here are your choices:
> 
> a, start a new thread and get *****ed at for not using search
> b, bump an old thread and make yourself look green and irrelevant(bad combo)
> ...



okayyyyyyy, but the point is that a lot of questions don't require reviving old threads because merely reading them will answer the question you have.


----------



## shelley (Jul 30, 2010)

Innocence said:


> joelwong said:
> 
> 
> > hey 3OP will be good so you can use freestyle (without orientation) it is very efficient
> ...





MiloD said:


> here are your choices:
> 
> a, start a new thread and get *****ed at for not using search
> b, bump an old thread and make yourself look green and irrelevant(bad combo)
> ...





Mitch15 said:


> MiloD said:
> 
> 
> > here are your choices:
> ...



:fp
The offending post stating that 3OP can also be developed with freestyle was more relevant to this thread than any of these. If you come across a something like this don't respond to it, just use the report button. No point adding to the spam.


----------

